# I thought I was losing my mind



## Arvada (Aug 7, 2002)

I was just diagnosed with IBS after many years of suffering. The IBS has totally taken over my life. I can't work or golf, or camp, or go fishing on our boat, or go out to dinner, ect.Several people have told me the pain and other symptoms were all in my head. My doctor even refused to sign papers so I could go on the Medical Leave Act. She said everyone gets GERD and that I was not disabled and that it was illegal for her to sign the papers.I have found a new doctor who has done tests on my upper digestive system and a colonoscopy. He is the one who said I have IBS, now I have an appointment on 8-8-02 to talk about treatment.After reading some of your letters I have hope and don't feel like I am losing my mind. I am very depressed and hope to receive treatment for that too.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

arvada, check out the forums for info on the topics youbring up. I also think there's some good information on disability in the meeting place. you can also do a search on the bb.tom


----------

